
Front end engineer is the best job in America in 2020 according to Glassdoor - mihirchronicles
https://www.glassdoor.com/List/Best-Jobs-in-America-LST_KQ0,20.htm
======
shams93
It has the most openings however it's an area where there is more age
discrimination. If you're over 30 it might not be the best choice

